# Awesome Day at Deer Creek



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Headed up to Deer Creek yesterday and fished the North end from 9-2. I caught fish in every location, usually within 30 yards of shore. The rainbows were suspended about 12' down. I had the most success on glow cut r bugs tipped with whole mealworms.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Also, the ice was about 6" and crystal clear in every location I drilled. It was pretty cool being able to see the trout swimming beneath me as I fought them in. The fishing really turned on between 12-1.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a neat picture. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishing.pig (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome pic. I wanted to head up there this weekend. Instead I worked. Dumb.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Very cool pic. Glad you managed to have a good day there. A lot of people have had a hard time lately.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

PM replied Tylert


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your help JWM. I first went over to Charleston only to find tons of open water. As I was leaving I almost went right off the road around the snowy turn. My front tire was just a inch or two from the edge when I finally came to a stop. That scared the crap right out of me. I drove over to the island and unload there. I got to the water and noticed open water around all the edges of the lake. Some spots within 5 feet of the ice other spots 50 feet from the ice. I would recommend taking a plank or piece of wood to get onto the ice. I feel in to my knees when I left. I walked across the lake to the north side and fished about 30 yards from the shore in 33 feet of water. 2 hours pasted without a bite. I was marking fish half way down on the fish finder though. Packed up and walked back over to the north side of the island. This time I fished about 10 yards from shore at 17 feet deep. I caught one big fat rainbow right off the start. 22" 3.5 lbs. The biggest I have caught out of DC. That was all action I had for about an hour then I caught the Last fish of the day around 3:30. The bite was very light but the fish were there. I was using pink ratfinky's tipped with a wax worm.


----------

